# Lilac



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A work in progress for me. 
On the left, a satin, on the right, a self.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Aww lovely mice and its great to have a picture display the difference between satin and normal with regards to the colour!

I hope you don't mind me asking but is the brownish nose on the satin something you're working on or a trick of the light?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's the light. These lilacs are far from perfect though, they are flawed, but have some good assets too. I'm obviously working to minimise the faults.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh wow! Nice to see somebody working with lilacs. You dont see too many people with them. Are you trying to breed them to show?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

HemlockStud said:


> Oh wow! Nice to see somebody working with lilacs. You dont see too many people with them. Are you trying to breed them to show?


Oh yeah, they're for the NMC show bench  
Far as I know there are only two of us working with them in the UK (though there may be others I don't know of) and I have only a skeleton crew atm.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Lilacs are so interesting, they can vary so much in shade. They're not very popular here either, so hardly ever see any. Look forward to follow yours!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I always feel these have unexplored potential.Look forward to them at a show.I like lilac tans as well.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Can't say I've ever seen a lilac tan in the flesh, but I suspect I would like them well enough.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

look farawrd to seeing them on the bench. its a varity on my to do list.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Same mice a week on, and my only breeding buck.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

One month on since my last update and all is going well. A few litters expected, a few growing on, a few bucks to replace the only one I had, and plump healthy litters in the nest. Slowly getting lighter, towards the more desired shade, but no miracles yet and pale bellies getting me down 
Otherwise, exciting!


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for posting WoodWitch, they look lovely chunky babies. Really nice mice, is the correct shade difficult to achieve ? I imagine they must come in many different shades.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats on your continued progress! You've inspired me with these, I'm gonna try a little lilac side project when they pop up in a litter eventually. Shouldn't take long, have both b and d in my mice. Although mine will be lh and texel.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

pauly said:


> is the correct shade difficult to achieve ? I imagine they must come in many different shades.


I could write an essay about this, and maybe I will one day for the NMC news. I've heard it said that lilacs are hard because they breed in too many variant shades. In my humble opinion, I don't think this is any more the case than with any other self mouse! I would put this down to the fact that there are no lilac mice around, no mature lines, so anyone with lilac mice has had to *make* them, and since chocolate and blue are both bred to be dark, and lilac much lighter, one will be producing variant shades for a long time, so yes, in answer to your question, initially it is rather difficult to achieve the correct shade of lilac. Further down the line...I'd have to say I don't know yet.

The correct shade though, who knows! The standard is entirely vague. I like the lighter ones, as in the example on the NMC website, of which I have none yet.



Zamwyn said:


> Congrats on your continued progress! You've inspired me with these, I'm gonna try a little lilac side project when they pop up in a litter eventually. Shouldn't take long, have both b and d in my mice. Although mine will be lh and texel.


Great! Hope you will post pics of your progress too


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Quick photie update. Lightening up slowly. Way off on type. I persevere, un-phased


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice ears & eyes, I can only imagine how difficult it must be to work on the colour.


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh I LOVE lilacs - even imperfect ones. I look forward to seeing your progress


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Love those ears, and congratulations on your progress! I hope to see more good news soon


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks! I'm happy to see interest in lilacs growing! 
I have thinned my stock right out today. Shall see what that does within the coming months.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

So adorable!


----------

